# new crayfish eats superworms?



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i fed my new crayfish a gutloaded superworm...i normally feed them to my bearded dragon but it looks like my crayfish enjoys them too


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool wish I could get one of those, but unfortunately they don't work with my tanks


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

This forum us cray fiah crazy this week! Not that I'm complaining glad to see ill have people to bounce ideas and questions off of. I read green beens are good for em to I will try it during tomorrows feeding


----------

